# 1 player needed for tuesday night online game



## alsih2o (Mar 3, 2003)

starting tomorrow night, homebrew world...humans only for now, 3 core books for most stuff, email for details alsih2o@midsouth.rr.com or yahoo at alsih2o


----------



## Prothall (Mar 3, 2003)

Really, guys, this is shaping up to be a great adventure... If you join, a friend of the DM's has also created and excellent die roller/combat handling application. Runs like a charm. So far, I think we have a fighter and Illusionist. As the DM mentioned, we play in Yahoo Messenger, my name there is Prothall81


----------



## Arthur Tealeaf (Mar 5, 2003)

If I only had hi-speed constant internet connection...

Too expensive for the family if I stay on the internet all night.


----------



## Stone Angel (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey I want to play. I have a T1 line and yahoo messenger. How will this work I have never played online before. What should I make? Gosh the possibilities I am getting excited already.


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 7, 2003)

well, no word from stone angel....3 and a half hpurs once a week, and a funky but serious homebrew, love to have you folks


----------



## Airwolf (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey, I might be interested in a Tuesday night game.  

What time to you plan on playing (I'm in the Mountain Time Zone and we don't observe day light savings time)?  

Any other information would be nice.  

I will probably send you an email, alsih2o, tonight, if I don't forget.  Or if you want to reach me, send me an email at: russellk@engineer.com.  

Also, I don't have yahoo messenger so if you could send a link along as to where I can find it, that would be helpful.


----------

